
Six Figure Speeding Ticket - olalonde
http://www.trafficticketsecrets.com/speeding-ticket-news-finnish.html
======
NameNickHN
Fines are meant to teach the offender a lesson. You can't teach a millionaire
a lesson with a $50 ticket, though.

~~~
beezlebob
In many countries they have demerit points, which are the way the lesson gets
taught. Too many demerit points and you lose you license etc.

Fines should be punitive in nature but not excessively. Rich, poor, male,
female, straight, gay, all should be treated the same.

~~~
ohwp
Problem is: a $50 ticket means nothing for the rich but leaves the poor
without bread. So the ticket treats them the same but the result doesn't.

~~~
beezlebob
But fines are imposed for an offense. If someone who gets a fine for $50 and
cannot buy bread, probably in this example should not speed.

~~~
NameNickHN
This is an interesting notion. Does this mean that wealthy people are allowed
to put everyone including themselves and their families in danger because they
can afford to laugh about the fines? I know from personal experience that
while I'm shrugging off speeding tickets when I get them, they really cut deep
into the budget of some people I know. Do you think that's right?

~~~
beezlebob
I disagree with your line of thinking.

If poor people are deterred from speeding because of the cost of the fine,
then why are we talking about poor people getting fined at all, after all they
wouldn't be speeding.

Just because someone has money it does not mean they will flaunt the law
because they can afford the fine.

In both cases correlation does not imply causation.

Where demerit point systems are in place both poor and rich lose their
licenses after too many infringements.

~~~
NameNickHN
> Just because someone has money it does not mean > they will flaunt the law
> because they can afford > the fine.

Apparently, it does:

"It is generally the case that people getting less absolutely risk averse as
they get wealthier."

[http://marcfbellemare.com/wordpress/2012/02/speeding-
fines-t...](http://marcfbellemare.com/wordpress/2012/02/speeding-fines-that-
vary-with-income-absolute-vs-relative-risk-aversion-and-public-policy/)

------
timthorn
From 2002

